# How long does Clomid stay in your system?



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

How long does Clomid stay in your system for after you've taken your last tablet in the cycle?

Does it carry on working all the way through?

Vicki x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Not too sure about this one but I think a cons told me it stays in your system for a couple of weeks - more like 2-3 weeks. So I guess that would mean it would last for the remaining month after the last pill you took. But I am having to dig back into the deepest darkest recesses of my brain for this one so cant be too sure.
Ba
x


----------



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi, does anyone know how long chlomid takes to get out of your system wether got BFP or BPN?

thanks amanda x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It usually takes about 6 weeks for clomid to be completely out of your system...but if you've got a BFP I wouldn't worry about it. The amount of clomid in your body will not effect the foetus.

The same question was asked the other day...post is just below this one !

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=100868.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It can stay in your body for about 6 weeks.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

thanks minxy, yes i got a BFP, so i wont worry, im just still bloated thats all.

thanks again amanda x


----------



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

how bizarre.... we asked the same question at the same time  

take care amanda x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Natasha!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

In case anyone is confused I merged these topics as they were asking the same question.  

Rosie. xxx


----------

